# Scrap Loop the loop top



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

No, I haven't finished quilting the 2 other quilt tops I recently made, but I just had to start a new top. Years ago I saw a top made that looped around together. I recently made my version of it for one of Melissa's swaps and decided I wanted to keep making them. The original one I saw was made out of only 5 fabrics, but I wanted to make it scrappy. I used 2 fabrics for some control but scrapped up the rest. What do you think? Please answer honestly! I know it's hard to see it since it's laid on the grass and the blocks aren't sewn yet, but I couldn't wait for input!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks great, as usual! I love the loops!


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

I like it! Like the scrappiness too.

In fact, I have a lot of scraps and this might be a way to use some up. Unfortunately, I'm in the middle of too many projects right now to start another one. 

What size are your blocks? How do you plan to quilt it? Sorry, lots of questions!


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

I like IT! Beautiful work !


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

It's going to be beautiful!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's really cute! Anything scrappy is always good!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Fascinating - you know I love the opticals on some of these quilts, and this sure is one of them.

You're doing GREAT!

Angie


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I like the curvy appearance without the curved piecing. I'm a straight-line kind of gal... 

Lovely!

-Joy


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

I can't wait to see this finished! I love it!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I Love that...great job.
bopeep


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I love it! I'd like to know sizes too.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Beautiful - I can't wait to see it finished. I really like scrappy quilts but on the other hand they can be too busy so I like what you did using the two fabrics to control things.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Scrappies are favorite kind of quilts. Yours is very pretty.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I got the blocks all together and am now figuring out how I want to do the border. Those that were interested in this pattern..I will have complete directions up on my blog this weekend. I will let you know when!


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

I have been watching your blog! I love this quilt Mac!


----------



## slinky (Jan 4, 2007)

This is great! I really like the pattern. Do you mind posting a link to a pattern or maybe a close-up shot of one of your blocks?


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

slinky,
I plan to have the top finished tomorrow. As far as I know, I kinda made this one up. I saw one years and years ago like it that I liked and I tried to reproduce it from memory. I took pics of each step and as soon as I get it done, I am going to write fabric amounts, directions, etc and post them on my blog. I will post a message (and a pic of the finished top) on here as soon as it's done. I planned on getting it done today, but had a nasty fall this morning that made me out of commission for the day. Hopefully, I'll be better tomorrow.


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Reenie! Are you ok?


----------



## dessdraper (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh, this isa pretty quilt!I have seen it called Twisted Ribbons or Ribbon Twist. It is one I want to make, too. Love the scrappy look with the anchoring two fabrics. Went to your Blog. What a fun life you are having. Susan


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Glenda,
I am hanging in there. Still have a terrific headache and I am sure I must have a slight concussion as I am fighting off throwing up anytime I move my head around too fast. The lump has gone down a lot, though. I am getting the stuff done around here that I needed to..just very slowly. After this it's sewing time.

Susan,
Thanks so much for this! I bet this is the one I saw years and years ago. Mine did come out a little differently, but this is the closest thing I have seen to it!!


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Reenie! It's not the outside lump to be so concerned about! If you are still nauseated, you most likely DO have a concussion! I would be negligent if I didn't suggest strongly that you might just need to see a Doc!
Hope that wasn't to harsh...


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Reenie'
OW on the fall , Sorry you are hurt!
Hope you are feeling much better Real Soon :stars: OUCH!!!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I like it!
Very pretty.


----------

